# New Metal to try



## mcbrat (Jul 23, 2018)

I haven't done a full light in Ti before, so we'll see how it goes.







I did a McGizmo style mule head of Ti/Damascus before, but it was a small piece of Ti joined up with a small piece of damascus (from the DamCham run), and mated with a Tain Ti/Dam body.....


----------



## Thetasigma (Jul 23, 2018)

It'll be fun, like harder floppier aluminum with a temperature problem :twothumbs


----------



## Zandar (Jul 29, 2018)

Let's see some magic, please!


----------



## mcbrat (Jul 29, 2018)

Haven't touched the ti yet, but started another.....


----------



## egginator1 (Jul 29, 2018)

Superconductor....? Can’t wait to see the results! Way to go!


----------



## mcbrat (Jul 29, 2018)

Yep. Also have a carbon damascus in the works, so 9 lights so far for the next batch....


----------



## mcbrat (Aug 5, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/WUhV3BS.jpg


----------



## Thetasigma (Aug 5, 2018)

mcbrat said:


> https://i.imgur.com/WUhV3BS.jpg



Oh boy, that looks just peachy


----------



## egginator1 (Aug 5, 2018)

mcbrat said:


> https://i.imgur.com/WUhV3BS.jpg



Is it too early to calls dibs? Looks very interesting!


----------



## Zandar (Aug 5, 2018)

egginator1 said:


> Is it too early to calls dibs? Looks very interesting!



Make that two or is it too? At this point I already owe egginator1 a dozen lights, so what's one more?


----------



## mcbrat (Aug 5, 2018)

It could be a while before this group of lights is completed. I've got a car engine and transmission to pull from a junk vehicle, then the trans will get installed in my offroader via another engine trans pull and reinstall...


----------



## egginator1 (Aug 5, 2018)

Priorities Mick! Sheesh....lol


----------



## somnambulated (Oct 29, 2018)

Watching, Superconductor looks really neat


----------

